# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Cắt thép dày 12mm bằng Máy cắt laser Nam Sơn

## namsonlaser

MÁY CẮT LASER FIBER CNC KIM LOẠI KHỔ LỚN (Bàn đơn)

Namson PowerCUT - Cắt thép dày 12mm
----------------------------------
Thông số:
Nguồn Laser: SPI Fiber (Anh)
Công suất: 1500w
Đầu cắt: Raytools (Thụy Sỹ)
Khổ máy: 1.5x3m (Có thể tùy chọn 2x6m, Bàn đơn, Bàn đôi chuyển vật liệu)
Sản xuất: Namson Laser
Xem máy: Máy cắt laser kim loại khổ lớn

----------

